What do you dislike about HN and how would you fix it - jeho
======
colanderman
When people use preformatted (indented) blocks for quoting material. (It's
unreadable on mobile.)

The fix? Format any paragraph which begins with a > character with left
padding and a left border.

I would assume the fix is simple, but, looking now, the HTML HN generates is
somewhat borked. The first paragraph of my comment is not in a <p> tag, though
the remainder are, and all three paragraphs are nested within a single <span>.
(A <span> should contain phrasing content, which <p> is not.) Styling
paragraphs would probably necessitate fixing this first.

~~~
stevekemp
The single biggest change I'd make would be to add markdown support.

------
tmaly
Too often I see good comments get down voted for no good reason. It would be
nice to have a throttle system that limits users who persistently down vote or
maybe even displays their username.

------
tgflynn
Unexplained downvotes are antithetical to rational discourse.

Either downvotes should be abolished or they should require an explanatory
comment.

~~~
incompatible
I'd like to see a list of valid reasons for downvoting, an appeal process, and
removal of voting rights from those who downvote without valid reason. That's
probably asking too much, though.

~~~
iamnothere
I like this idea, although I fear that people would simply select whatever
comes closest to "This comment provides inaccurate information" to express
their disagreement.

People have an increasing tendency to view those with opposing moral positions
as not just wrong morally, but also wrong factually, despite there being no
facts involved in the discussion. (Attempts to explain the is-ought gap
typically don't change minds, at least not in the short term.)

------
ChrisGranger
Although it's only a minor gripe, sometimes when I see people posting links to
Wikipedia articles, I wish the poster would also comment _why_ they were
posting, and add their thoughts about the article's content...

------
jacques_chester
Middlebrow dismissals and talking down to actual experts.

But I can't fix it, as that would mean deleting my account.

------
dlahoda
If I press 'hide' during several days to much it stops to work. I.e. hiding
does not hides. Limit of hides seems to be 350 or so.

Also there are no build in filter or good oss client with filter. Filter by
domain. I am tired to hide trash from vice guardian newyorker atlantic etc.

Thanks for asking. I hope somebody who has influence will read.

Or is there good client for my needs?

------
xrd
Add something like down votes that indicates the comment is totally invalid or
the missed the point. I feel like lots of people read something in haste and
never even attempt to get the point of the parent comment. It's part of the
guidelines, but there is nothing to encourage that behavior.

------
xrd
If someone posts a link in a comment thread, and then that link gets posted
generally to HN, the person who posted the link in the comment should get an
extra point. It's only fair. :)

